# Who the hell was at my truck???



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

On the way back to my truck I saw a light...I thought it was Johnny Law Dog trying to check me as I was coming out... I use a green flashlight in and out... I get to the truck...nothing... I pulled out the big light and shined it all around...nothing... Start taking my gear off and I saw the light back off in the tree line...moving... I mean hauling ass....then it turned off in the creek bottom...then back on....stationary...I start pulling off and the light starts moving again.... Pistol will be on the hip tomorrow eve....stay tuned....

Sent from the treestand


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Jeepers creepers? Seriously though, I would definantly start packing some heat. Do you know if he was trying to get in your truck?


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

I dunno...creepy as shit though...kinda like Friday the 13th...

Sent from the treestand


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

I had some teenagers goofing off around my truck during archery. They hid as I came out. Nothing was missing and they didn't mess with me, but it still put a pit in my stomach. A few years back I had a buddy in bw changing his clothes and some creepy dude sneak up on him and get within a few feet. There was an exchange of words and the weirdo left. The oddest thing was there was no vehicle around for this guy. Some people are begging to get shot.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

That would have freaked me the heck out.

Here is a thread on weird things, and people, that people have come across out in the middle of nowhere. Read it if you are stuck in a tree stand waiting. 
http://bushcraftusa.com/forum/showt...l-Items-you-ve-come-across-abandoned-on-trail


----------



## toobad4u (Feb 13, 2012)

You guys don't carry a sidearm when you hunting? Never leave the truck without it. Too many weirdos out there. 

Stephen


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Good grief! This is my biggest fear coming out of the woods. I don't want to have to deal with crap like that.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't need a sidearm, I have a loaded rifle!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

jspooney said:


> I don't need a sidearm, I have a loaded rifle!


True that!


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

jspooney said:


> I don't need a sidearm, I have a loaded rifle!


Thats what i was thinking


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

hsiF deR said:


> Good grief! This is my biggest fear coming out of the woods. I don't want to have to deal with crap like that.


Me too... I hate walking in the woods in the dark.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## toobad4u (Feb 13, 2012)

jspooney said:


> I don't need a sidearm, I have a loaded rifle!


Except for the last 5 weeks of bow season. In my case, I am using a single shot rifle, so I like the added rounds in the glock. 

Stephen


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Dude it was just an illuminok still glowing from one of those nannys you stuck high in archery season.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Now that was funny!


----------



## RHowington (Nov 24, 2012)

i have loaded shotgun and side arm.. the only thing that scares me worse would be zombies on the road as i came out


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

I have my rifle and my sidearm and a backup rifle and side arm close by with my dad lol

I've never walked up on anyone on the way out or anything but have heard stuff all around me moving on the way out. Makes you a little on edge but then again I ain't the type to run away if I did. I would put some distance between us but also not lose site of them if I could until I figured out what was up. 

Weird story Espo. I'd make sure to be on the look out for them again if you go back.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Ok - please don't any body jump my case or take this the wrong way. I see some of you guys are very frequent in BW, and from the posts it appears like finding a deer to shoot is just the first problem y'all have. If you enjoy it this much why not join a club? I have been in three clubs in the last 25 years and all in all it has been a good experience. Almost any club will offer you a degree of privacy and safety plus a better management plan and a better chance at a deer. Seems like the safety aspect alone would be worth a lot! I know the main drawback to a club is usually price but - at least to me, it's always been worth it. We have a great group in our club this year. 19 members, about 14 of them regulars, 5600 acres all close by in escambia cnty florida. So far, 13 seven pt or better on the ground along with about 10 does. It's freakin great!!!
It also cost a freakin fortune!! But man is it nice when the money is paid and the season gets here!! Hey I just care about my forum buddies and I know when the crap starts in BW y'all are all thinking about it. But keep the club idea in mind... I may just have an opening come march!


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Kenton said:


> That would have freaked me the heck out.
> 
> Here is a thread on weird things, and people, that people have come across out in the middle of nowhere. Read it if you are stuck in a tree stand waiting.
> http://bushcraftusa.com/forum/showt...l-Items-you-ve-come-across-abandoned-on-trail


I started reading that thread and finally stopped at page 15. I will go back and read all 45 pages eventually. Really interesting read. Amazing what some people have found.
I've found old graves out in the woods, some from the civil war. Also, once found an old busted up still in a cave while hiking in Kentucky.


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

Some people just enjoy hunting even if they don't get to kill a deer. Also any decent club around here cost a grand or better.


----------



## Outlaw N Black (Nov 25, 2012)

Hunted Black Water for years. I finally gave it up when I had an A$$ in a truck using his scope to look at me in a stand. Dude was driving thru the woods on a fire break at that. Never saw the John Law more than once in a season. There are alot of good people that hunt BW, but it got out of control for me. Also had friends get nails put behind their trucks tires. I've been in only 2 Clubs since 99, and have enjoyed it besides a little drama.


----------



## maxfold (Apr 19, 2008)

*Woods*

Checking out stand, looking for stuff to steal, i have walked up on pot plants and other illegal stuff , maybe just looking to b+e hunter leave good stuff in truck, they saw your truck came back on foot, you surprised them , eyes open , be safe Maxfold


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

NIce cardboard sign saying,,, ( THIS TRUCK SCOPED IN EVERY NOW AN THEN< DONT TRY AN LOOK LIKE A DEER ,, IM DESPERATE TO SHOT ONE ) LOL... Give em something to think about ecept " Hes gone" LOL. If you walked past or drove pass a truck with that sign in th window. Would you want to walk past it? Even to go to your stand? Most likely you would go a little further down away from that,,,, I did say most lik, olecarver


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

use to be against the law for us to carry a sidearm while hunting and have to be unloaded when leaving the woods, but after so many robberies when a hunter came back to his vehicle they changed that law....on my place I never paid attention and carry all the time, just for the predator animals while bow hunting....that side arm isn't for hunting game animals but strictly for my personal protection


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Cracker said:


> Some people just enjoy hunting even if they don't get to kill a deer. Also any decent club around here cost a grand or better.


C'mon!! Don't think many people would brave the aggravation and safety concerns for them and their children that have been posted in the last couple of days if they don't REALLY want to kill a deer. And yes at least a grand and more......what's it worth?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't care who you are. It takes a dude with BIG balls to rob a hunter. I mean the robber KNOWS the person he is stealing from has a LOADED GUN!


----------



## Richard J. (Jun 7, 2010)

Had a guy walk up to me at my vehicle last night. Shotgun at High Port and sneaking. Was taking the hunting boots off and putting sneakers on. Now he is looking at a 40 cal. at five feet. Said he thought I was his buddy Ben and he was going to scare the hell out of me. Also no truck around but mine. I think the guy must have had a screw or two loose in his head. Pranks are fine but not with weapons. This was in the Munson area. My first year hunting in Florida. Everyone tells me about the crazys hunging in BW. People shooting at movement and sound shots. I thought it was just a joke. Think I will find a club for next year. Love the weather too much to go back home to Pa and Va hunting. Doesnt get real cold here and I love that at my age.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

That's insane... we had a few situations like that in our club in Holt last year... I love hunting blackwater, but I don't want to deal with crazy people and their bullsh*t

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Richard J. (Jun 7, 2010)

I cant believe anyone would be dumb enough to sneak up on some one when weapons are involved. Worst part is I dont know where he went after he left me. It was pitch dark and there were no lights anywhere when he left. I think his buddy Ben needs to beat some sense into him. Years ago on the first day of buck season in Pa. , our group met God. At least he claimed he was. Going to get rid of all the hunters killing his animals. All he got out of it was a butt wipping the first time he touched someone and the game comm. and the state police took him away. He didnt save any animals that day. You have to wonder what gets into peoples head to mess them up so bad.


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

Try'n Hard said:


> C'mon!! Don't think many people would brave the aggravation and safety concerns for them and their children that have been posted in the last couple of days if they don't REALLY want to kill a deer. And yes at least a grand and more......what's it worth?


 I know that's the point but for the people that do not have the money for a club they are kinda limited.


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

It was a damn lightning bug espo. Quit trying to freak people out!!!!


----------



## Rolls Tide (Feb 2, 2012)

Try'n Hard said:


> Ok - please don't any body jump my case or take this the wrong way. I see some of you guys are very frequent in BW, and from the posts it appears like finding a deer to shoot is just the first problem y'all have. If you enjoy it this much why not join a club? I have been in three clubs in the last 25 years and all in all it has been a good experience. Almost any club will offer you a degree of privacy and safety plus a better management plan and a better chance at a deer. Seems like the safety aspect alone would be worth a lot! I know the main drawback to a club is usually price but - at least to me, it's always been worth it. We have a great group in our club this year. 19 members, about 14 of them regulars, 5600 acres all close by in escambia cnty florida. So far, 13 seven pt or better on the ground along with about 10 does. It's freakin great!!!
> It also cost a freakin fortune!! But man is it nice when the money is paid and the season gets here!! Hey I just care about my forum buddies and I know when the crap starts in BW y'all are all thinking about it. But keep the club idea in mind... I may just have an opening come march!


Just curios what club you are in. In a club now and looking for a new club.....


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

Here you go. Sounds like a really nice club if you can do the dues.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f48/new-members-needed-excellent-hunting-close-home-87705/


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

JCW said:


> It was a damn lightning bug espo. Quit trying to freak people out!!!!


The hell it was...i know what a flashlight looks like...seen thousands in Kosovo and Guantanamo..plus I carry three on me at all times.. I know what i saw...no worries headed in now...with 17 additional friends...

Sent from the treestand


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Richard J. said:


> Had a guy walk up to me at my vehicle last night. Shotgun at High Port and sneaking. Was taking the hunting boots off and putting sneakers on. Now he is looking at a 40 cal. at five feet. Said he thought I was his buddy Ben and he was going to scare the hell out of me. Also no truck around but mine. I think the guy must have had a screw or two loose in his head. Pranks are fine but not with weapons. This was in the Munson area. My first year hunting in Florida. Everyone tells me about the crazys hunging in BW. People shooting at movement and sound shots. I thought it was just a joke. Think I will find a club for next year. Love the weather too much to go back home to Pa and Va hunting. Doesnt get real cold here and I love that at my age.


The scariest and most dangerous critter out there is the two legged kind...


----------



## RHowington (Nov 24, 2012)

had me on high alert tonight while coming out of woods.. 40 cal in one hand and shotgun in the other! LOL


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hand was on the hip..alot easier than racking 270 rds...

Sent from the treestand


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Dagwood said:


> Here you go. Sounds like a really nice club if you can do the dues.
> 
> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f48/new-members-needed-excellent-hunting-close-home-87705/


Yep that's us - thanks. However, I have been in way cheaper clubs that were way safer than public land!! Our dues are high because we have 5400 acres and only nineteen members. Makes for great hunting but empty pockets!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> Yep that's us - thanks. However, I have been in way cheaper clubs that were way safer than public land!! Our dues are high because we have 5400 acres and only nineteen members. Makes for great hunting but empty pockets!


Wow, sounds like a dream club. I'll have to window shop on this one...until I get a better paying job.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

jspooney said:


> Wow, sounds like a dream club. I'll have to window shop on this one...until I get a better paying job.


Our club is the best i have ever been involved with, a "dream" club would just have me as the only member!! My post was not based on suggesting any particular club, just the relative safety and security that clubs provide. I wish everybody could be in our club but there are plenty of cheaper clubs that are great. If you ever get a good love offering - let me know


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey Val, just text me if you need someone to hold your hand on the way out in the evening. I'm always near by. I'll keep those boogie men at bay for ya. :whistling:


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> Our club is the best i have ever been involved with, a "dream" club would just have me as the only member!! My post was not based on suggesting any particular club, just the relative safety and security that clubs provide. I wish everybody could be in our club but there are plenty of cheaper clubs that are great. If you ever get a good love offering - let me know


LOL, that would be a pretty great love offering. I was actually only a step away from writing a check for a club this year. But then I found out I could keep a child alive for the same price as the club, and I just couldn't take that last step. Had to decide for the child. As my kids get older I am going to have to do something different than public land. Maybe my ship will come in and I'll be in your club after all. Keep me posted on any openings. One can always dream!


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

I have carried ccw for many years while bowhunting, even before it was legal to do so because of the crazy fools out there. The return to my vehicle is usually pretty quiet and with out a light unless its pitch black....That would not be a smart choice of place's to be quietly awaiting my return!!!


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

archer-1 said:


> I have carried ccw for many years while bowhunting, even before it was legal to do so because of the crazy fools out there. The return to my vehicle is usually pretty quiet and with out a light unless its pitch black....That would not be a smart choice of place's to be quietly awaiting my return!!!


Theres no way i would walk back to my truck in the dark without my flashlight in bw theres to many folks that will shoot at a shadow.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

skullmount1988 said:


> Theres no way i would walk back to my truck in the dark without my flashlight in bw theres to many folks that will shoot at a shadow.


I have a head light on. Have another flashlight in my hand that I keep moving around. I am even thinking about putting a dang strobe on my climber as I walk out. 

This is my first year hunting BW and public land in general. I have had all kinds of bozos come walking by me and ruin my hunts. 

I will be saving up for a club for next year for sure. Or try to find our own land to lease between me and a few buddies.

A buddy of mine has been hunting BW for 15+ years and says that this year is by far the worse. He has been taking me into places where he said he never saw anyone. And just the other night, we had five people walk/drive in on us. Drove/walked right past our truck. Even had a guy drive up right at dang 4pm and get out and start using a fawn in distress call for the whole evening. Pissed us off. This was this past Thur when you could not shoot does. 

I just don't think I am cut out for BW.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Blackwater is starting to sound like some kinda video game!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I can't think of a single time I have had someone walk in on me...in 4 years.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Realtor said:


> I don't care who you are. It takes a dude with BIG balls to rob a hunter. I mean the robber KNOWS the person he is stealing from has a LOADED GUN!


I was living in jacksonville at the time of the murders described in below article. To my knowledge they never caught anybody... 
*Murder of 2 Hunters Remains a Mystery : Florida: Authorities warn that the killer is still on the loose. Investigators fear the slayer will strike again sometime before hunting season ends.*


January 08, 1995|RON WORD | ASSOCIATED PRESS


http://articles.latimes.com/print/1995-01-08/news/mn-17492_1_hunting-season


JACKSONVILLE, Fla. — In the cool of the morning, when Gordon Vines takes to the woods, he has more on his mind than the game he might bag or the splendors of nature he is about to enjoy.
He can't help but think about Gregory Alan Wood and Don Hill--two hunters who themselves became the hunted, gunned down in public deer hunting areas more than a year ago by an unknown assailant for unknown reasons.











"I go into the woods fairly frequently," Vines said, "and since that happened there is always that little question in the back of your mind when you encounter somebody, who are they and what is going on.
"I don't know that I will ever forget what happened. I hope it never happens again."
Authorities want hunters like Vines to be wary; the killer is still on the loose, and investigators fear that he or she will strike again sometime before hunting season ends in mid-February.
The November, 1993, murders of Wood, 35, and Hill, 63, remain unsolved, despite a $45,000 reward and weekly meetings of a 10-member law enforcement task force set up to catch the killer.
"It's a hard case," said Clay County Sheriff Scott Lancaster, who hopes the attention being devoted to the anniversary of the killings will generate more leads. "We're hammering away at it."
Wood's body was found on Thanksgiving Day after he failed to return from a hunting trip. His family has placed a plaque in his memory at the entrance to the 62,340-acre Camp Blanding Wildlife Management Area.
It reads: "In loving memory of Greg Wood. May all who pass here go with peace in harmony with nature and all mankind. 11-24-93."
Five days earlier, Hill's body was found near a deer tree stand in the 186,926-acre Osceola National Forest in neighboring Baker County.
Hill had been robbed and was shot once in the back and once in the head as he sat in a tree stand. Wood was shot at close range with a shotgun.
Police said they have evidence the same person is responsible for both killings but will not disclose it. Sgt. Dan Smith, a spokesman for the Clay County Sheriff's Office, said a motive remains unclear. Hill's wallet and hunting knife were stolen and authorities have refused to say if Wood was robbed.
"We do think robbery may have been a part of it, but we are not saying that was the only motive," Smith said. One reason robbery is not believed to be the main motive is that hunters carry very little cash with them.










Both killings occurred in the afternoon and were near county roads that run near the wildlife areas. Although both men were from the Jacksonville suburb of Orange Park, there was no evidence that they even knew each other.
The 10-member task force includes officers from Clay and Baker counties, the Florida Department of Law Enforcement, the Florida Game and Fresh Water Fish Commission and the Camp Blanding security force.
Smith said the sheriff's departments and game officials are patrolling the woods heavily. Wildlife officers are writing down the automobile tag numbers of hunters entering the Blanding area.
Authorities are advising hunters to use the buddy system, pairing up to keep tabs on each other. It is suggested that they tell someone where they will be hunting and what time they expect to return.
"Obviously it is a dangerous situation," for hunters and others who enjoy the outdoors, said Bill Lahnen, treasurer of the National Wild Turkey Federation, Florida State Chapter.
Lahnen said he has hunted in the management areas before would do so again, but added, "I would be cautious."
And that's just what authorities want. They have distributed safety brochures at points where hunting licenses are issued and at check-in stations in state management areas in North Florida.
"These murders should be in the back of everyone's minds so they don't let their guard down," Smith said.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Looks like they finally closed the case. found this online...
------------------

Prosecutor closes case in 2 hunters' slayings
By Caren Burmeister
Times-Union staff writer
Jimmie Ray Beagle stalked two hunters in November 1993, talked with them, then shot them and took their guns and wallets, according to tapes released by prosecutors yesterday.
Even though Beagle said he was scared about the murders, he later returned to the scene to watch deputies gather evidence, taped negotiations between Beagle and police during a nine-hour standoff revealed.
The 40-year-old security officer delivered most of the information while barricaded in the bathroom at the sheriff's Middleburg station, where he asked God to to forgive him before shooting himself in the chest with a .357 handgun.
Prosecutors said yesterday that evidence shows that Beagle was the man who killed Don Hill, 63,in Osceola Forest, and Gregory Allen Wood, 35, in Camp Blanding.
Beagle was the only suspect who knew both the victim's belts had been cut in the back; he could identify who bought the victims' guns; and he described the shot patterns in the tree when asked how close he was to the victim.
The murder investigation followed 30 suspects across 11 states and earned national attention on Cold Case, a CBS series on unsolved murders.
Authorities officially closed the case with a news conference yesterday in which State Attorney Harry Shorstein announced that Clay deputies weren't at fault for Beagle's suicide but in fact showed ''unbelievable restraint'' in handling the situation.
Sheriff Scott Lancaster said he regretted that Beagle wasn't searched when he entered the station for his interview. Lancaster has since posted a sign notifying suspects that they may be searched.
Beagle didn't become a suspect until August, when the handgun he stole from Wood turned up in a pawn shop in Palatka. The gun had been sold 14 times.
Beagle kept the story to himself for more than four years.
''I thought this was one of those cases that would go largely unsolved,'' said Rod Smith, state attorney for the 8th Judicial Circuit, which includes the Osceola Forest. ''I thought this was law enforcement at its best. The people can rest assured that the case is closed.''
Hill's relatives could not be reached for comment yesterday.
But closing the case brought little relief to some of Wood's family.
''It didn't bring Gregg back,'' his sister-in-law, Cindy Wood, said in a telephone interview. Her husband, Gregg's brother, didn't want to comment.
Lancaster described Beagle as a want-to-be cop who spewed police lingo in his interviews with detectives and thrived on attention.
''I don't for one minute buy that this was purely a robbery [motive],'' Lancaster said. ''He enjoyed being the center of attention. He enjoyed his dealings with police.''
Beagle had asked investigators to slide a sheet of paper to him under the bathroom door.
''I need to clear all my sins off my chest,'' he told them, the tapes state.
When investigators didn't give Beagle the paper, he scribbled his confession on the bathroom wall and on the back of six business cards in his wallet. Fearing he would kill himself, investigators withheld the paper, hoping they could lure him out of the bathroom.
Beagle told negotiators he was desperate when he killed Hill on Nov. 19 and Wood on Nov. 24, 1993. He said he had lost his business and his house and had his belongings repossessed.
Beagle said there was no reason why he selected the victims.
''There's no excuse for it,'' he said in the tape. ''I mean, killing someone, there's no excuse for it.''


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

I could've went the rest of my life without reading this. I'm glad they caught him though. I'll definitely be packing now during archery season.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

TailRazor said:


> I could've went the rest of my life without reading this. I'm glad they caught him though. I'll definitely be packing now during archery season.


That's too funny. 

I have an unreasonable fear of the woods after dark, unreasonable for any person, absolutely ridiculous for someone who hunts 2-3 times a week. 

My roommate and I were walking out of the woods one night after sitting on a plot a few days before gun season, just to see what walks out (saw a bunch of deer too) he asked me what the hell I was so afraid of, bobcats? 
I said "no, I think I'm gonna see some axe murderer carrying a severed head or something..."
"F*%K YOU!" He replies, "I never woulda thought of something like that, but now I'm gonna be freaking out every time! " 

I really dislike walking on the woods in the dark.... I hate scary movies too. Not gonna lie.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

Kenton said:


> http://bushcraftusa.com/forum/showt...l-Items-you-ve-come-across-abandoned-on-trail


 this is a great thread. those guys find some crazy stuff.


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Each year Gordon Vines and myself discuss those two murders in an outdoor class we co-instruct in Ocala National forest. They were the main reason I applied for my CCW and started to carry when Hunting even though it was not legal at that time.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I remember the Camp Blanding murders well. I didn't realize the guy had been caught. That's good news.


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

Realtor said:


> I don't care who you are. It takes a dude with BIG balls to rob a hunter. I mean the robber KNOWS the person he is stealing from has a LOADED GUN!


I'm not a hunter so I don't know what the normal protocol is, how many of you walk into and out of the woods with on in the chamber?


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

I have one in until I get to the tree, unload, climb, reload.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I lock and load as soon as I get out of the truck. My pistol is never without a bullet though.


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

Locked and loaded from the time I leave the truck to the time I get back in my truck. I also carry a Glock .40 during archery season.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

flcaptainbill said:


> I'm not a hunter so I don't know what the normal protocol is, how many of you walk into and out of the woods with on in the chamber?


Rifle and pistol stay loaded all the time.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## brasshog (Mar 25, 2010)

When my feet hit the floor in the morning I pick up my Thunderwear (Glock 27 in 40 S&W) and take care of morning business. When my feet leave the floor in the evening I put the Thunderwear on the bed post. Lol..I do the same in the shower too. Always one in the chamber...especially in the woods. It will only take you one time of getting cornered and unaware to learn a lesson..if life gives you that chance... Be careful out there :2guns:

BTW my two cents- Try walking in the woods at night on a trail to stop and notice some tracks..I thought "Man those look like big cat prints". That's when I noticed her at five feet away broadside. A panther is quite and has no facial expressions. Made my blood freeze and it seemed like minutes till I could clear leather with the 1911. She left me alone and I went back the way that I came in. I don't ever need that to happen again ! :sweatdrop:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

brasshog said:


> btw my two cents- try walking in the woods at night on a trail to stop and notice some tracks..i thought "man those look like big cat prints". That's when i noticed her at five feet away broadside. A panther is quite and has no facial expressions. Made my blood freeze and it seemed like minutes till i could clear leather with the 1911. She left me alone and i went back the way that i came in. I don't ever need that to happen again ! :sweatdrop:


crap!


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

If I get scared to walk in and out of the woods in the dark, it will be time to stop hunting. Growing up I had **** hounds and I hunted at night all the time by myself. There was a scarecrow in one corn field that would freak me out sometimes, especially after that stupid movie came out.

Tote a pistol or whatever it takes to make you feel safe.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



bowfisher91 said:


> Locked and loaded from the time I leave the truck to the time I get back in my truck. I also carry a Glock .40 during archery season.


Mr Warden would not care about your reasons for carrying. It is illegal to carry any firearms during archery season. 
I'm not sure what the rules are on CCW but I know it is not allowed for us regular Joes during archery


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Collard said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Mr Warden would not care about your reasons for carrying. It is illegal to carry any firearms during archery season.
> I'm not sure what the rules are on CCW but I know it is not allowed for us regular Joes during archery


You can carry during archery with a ccw.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Outside9 said:


> If I get scared to walk in and out of the woods in the dark, it will be time to stop hunting. Growing up I had **** hounds and I hunted at night all the time by myself. There was a scarecrow in one corn field that would freak me out sometimes, especially after that stupid movie came out.
> 
> Tote a pistol or whatever it takes to make you feel safe.


Yeah but if the jeepers creepers guy gets after you nothing will save you!!!!


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Collard said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You can carry a sidearm during any hunting activity. If you are not a CCW then it can not be concealed. No use of firearm for hunting during archery. But if it is exposed it can be carried at any time while fishing and hunting, in Florida.

FROM FWC website...."Yes, you may open carry a firearm on most (see below exceptions) wildlife management areas (WMAs) at any time and during any hunting season. However, you only may take or attempt to take wildlife using methods of take that are legal for each specific season and WMA. In order to carry a concealed firearm, you would need to have a concealed weapons permit."

http://myfwc.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2429/kw/Pistols


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Like scarecrows!


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

7 pages of this crap??? OK IT WAS ME! I was fixing to break out the window, then I saw you coming... I really had to shit and was just looking for somthing to wipe my butt with:whistling::whistling::whistling: SORRY!


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

Collard said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I consider myself a pretty regular joe, but I have a ccw. I carry mainly for snakes during archery season. I've never been too worried about walking in or out in the dark...


----------

